# OK I scrapped the ChrisCraft



## jack c (Mar 28, 2004)

Everyone steered me away from the ChrisCraft so give me 
both barrels on this ProLine
http://www.shiptraderz.com/details.asp?si=647&li=285
thanks
jack


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

*Go For It!*

Pro Line boats have absolutely no wood used in their construction whick means you'll never have to worry about rot. They take rough water well and you don't have to worry about getting wet. I would try to get the price down to $21,500 since it doesn't have a hard top and no rocket launchers. I have a Pro Line 25'6" Walkaround and love it. I know a few Pro Line owners and the only complaint came from my friend who has a 32' Pro Line Walkaround with twin I/O's. His complaint is about the engines and the difficulty working on them. Never heard a complaint about the Merc outboards. I have a Merc 225 hp Offshore that's carbed and it runs very well. Good luck.

Catman.


----------

